# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  نقل تكريم دامر من قبل جامعتى ام درمان الاسلاميه والاحفاد بنادى المريخ

## نجمة السعد

*السلام عليكم ياصفوة 

تدعوكم رابطة مشجعات المريخ بجامعة الاحفاد لحضور التكريم الذي تقيمه الرابطة
للكابتن امير دامر يوم غدا الاربعاء عند الساعة العاشرة صباحا بالنادي 

تحت شعار

الوفاء لأهل العطا

وسيكون هنالك تمثيل من المجلس وللصحف الرياضية والمنتديات المريخية

والدعوة عامة 


*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*نريد منكم ياصفوة الاحفاد وبقية الجاعات تقديم يوم ثقافي بالنادي يقدم من خلاله الشعر والغناء ومعارض تراثية وعلمية
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*امير دامر يستاهل اكتر من كدا
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حظيت اليوم بحضور تكريم البطل الهمام تمساح الدميره امير دامر بجامعتى امدرمان الاسلاميه والاحفاد وكان بحق رائع كروعة الحاضرين الذين اسروا المكان فرحا وجمالا احبتى لكم بالتفصيل ماحدث فى هذا اليوم الجميل وليت كنتم حضورا معنا من اجل ان تستمتعوا معنا 
بداء الاحتفال بتلاوه من القران الكريم. ثم الموهبه المريخى وارغو الكوميدى ثم تحدث الاستاذ الصحفى الهرم بابكر سلك عن تكريم عواتق المريخ واللفته البارعه من قبلهن فى تكريم الامير وتحدث كذلك عن امير دامر حديث الجمال والروعه عنه وزكر بان امير دامر من الاعبين القلائل الين لا يمكن ان يساوموا فىالمريخ وسط الزغاريد والتصفيق الى عم المكان نادى المريخ 
وكذلك اتاحوا فرصة الحديث لعواتق المريخ وكانت حضورا الاستاذه سعديه عبد السلام وقلت انها فى كل زمانا ومكانا حضورا التحيه لها وتحدثت مرحبه بالحضور وحيت الاعب امير دامر على ماقدمه للمريخ لاعبا ومشجعا وانسانا لقد سطرت فينا معنى الجمال وكيف ان نكون اوفياء شكرا امير شكرا سعديه عبد السلام
وجاءت الفقرة التاليه بحديث رابطة المريخ المركزيه ممثله فى رئس الرابطه السيد عوض كرونديس وقال بحق انها لحظات جميله واننى اكون حضورا فى كل الامكنه التى يتم فيها تكريم دامر وقال امير لاعب فنان واتمنى ان نجده فى محافل التدريب 
وكان صوتا من هناك يشدو وفجاة طلت علينا فرقة الصحوه وذادت المكان روعة وبهاء وانتشيناء وانتشى الجميع فنا 
وكانت فرقة تيراب حضورا وابدعوا ثم قالوا الدرر فى حق الرائع الامير واكدوا انهم رهن المريخ فى اى زمانا ومكان 
واحبائ مثلت حضورا ليس لاننى مدعو بل لاننى حضورا بمنبر مريخ اون لاين 
وانت لحظة التكريم الرائعه وفيها كَرم امير وسط الزغاريد وحمل الاعب على الاعناق حبا فيه وهو لاعبا وهو يترجل عن صهوة جواده 
فى الختام الذين كانواحضورا الاستاذ بابكر سلك والاستاذ ابو العلا محمد والاستاذ كرونديس والاستاذ ابو شهد والاستاذه سعديه عبد السلام وشخصى الضعيف والاستاذ عمر الجندى وكانت لحظه الوداع عصيبة والكل كاد ان تدمع عيناه حينما لوح امير المدافعين بيده مودعا الحشد الكريم
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*منتدى جماهير المريخ كان حاضرا عبر المعلومات التي تم تقديمها لاخواتنا في رابطة مشجعات المريخ بالاحفاد وقد لفت نظري عند جمع هذه المعلومات ان العديد من لاعبي المريخ وعلى راسهم امير دامر لا توجد عنهم اي معلومات او اي سير ذاتية وهذا عيب ينبغي الالتفات اليه

*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا الغالي محجوب شكرا ابو شهد كنتم وما زلتم رائعين في تمثيلكم للمنبر أينما كنتم لكما التحيه والشكر لصفوة جامعتي أم درمان والأحفاد وشكرا الأمير
... ‏
*

----------


## africanu

*عواتك المريخ
جزاكم الله عننا كل الخير
الاخوان محجوب وابوشهد نعم سفراء مريخاب اون لاين انتم
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*الاستاذه المصوره فى الصوره الاولى والثانيه هى الاستاذه سعديه عبد السلام لها  التحيه
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*


كل التحية لك اخى الكريم على هذة المتابعة الجيدة.......كانت الصور غير واضحة ...قمت بتوضيحها..ارجو ان اكون وفقت
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*
*

----------

